# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Who's in Portland, OR?



## Fyre (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm looking to meet other aquarium hobbyists in the area. I just moved here 6 months ago from Alaska and am just now getting back into aquariums.


----------



## Fyre (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm looking to meet other aquarium hobbyists in the area. I just moved here 6 months ago from Alaska and am just now getting back into aquariums.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

You should go to the Greater Portland Aquarium Society meetings every month! Great place to meet fellow hobbyists!

I'm in Salem, There are several other portlanders here.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

My ex-wife and I used to have property between Kasilof and Soldotna, near the highway. Beautiful area up there. We noticed that of all the people we met living there, most were from Oregon, Washington or Texas.

Welcome!

------------------------
Our diary: http://Oscar.deardiary.net/


----------



## Fyre (Nov 27, 2003)

McKee - Wow! I lived in Kasilof, AK for 15 years so I know the area well







You're right, there are alot of people from other states living in Alaska. I was born and raised there though. Many of the people I met in Ak were from Oregon. Never thought I'd be living here one day.
Robert H - I'd love to go to the Greater Portland Aquarium Society meetings but I can't afford to join yet.


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Fyre:
> McKee - Wow! I lived in Kasilof, AK for 15 years so I know the area well
> ...


The property was just off of Irish Hills road, near the Loop Road/HWY junction. We were only able to visit it twice, unfortunately. I love the country up there.

My Dad was raised in Juneau, and he is back up there now with my Mom. We wanted to move to Alaska, but if we moved to Juneau there would be no escaping them. Soldotna was a nice compromise: Still Alaska, and no way for them to drive from Juneau for a surprise visit.

It's different down here. No moose wandering across busy streets, rarely any snow, more malls.

I'd trade a mall for wandering mooses, actually.









------------------------
Our diary: http://Oscar.deardiary.net/


----------



## Dapple (Sep 17, 2003)

I live in Corvallis, a coupla hours south. I'd love to go to the GPAS meetings, but alas they are too far away and I have no transportation. I will put a plug in for NWK (Northwest Killis) though


----------



## superjohnny (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm in Portland as well. Still haven't made it to a GPAS meeting though... I will soon...

---------------------------------------------
Fish are the things that live with my plants.


----------



## Fyre (Nov 27, 2003)

I think I miss the moose wandering the streets







Malls scare me, I've never seen so many people in one place


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Fyre:
> I think I miss the moose wandering the streets
> ...


Don't go to the Rose Garden for a sporting event. Unless the Blazers are playing, because nobody goes to their ames anymore....

------------------------
Our diary: http://Oscar.deardiary.net/


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Unless the Blazers are playing, because nobody goes to their ames anymore....


I lived in Salem for 4 years while I went to college. I must admit that I became an avid Lakers fan during my time down there, fueled solely by my distaste--no, hatred--for the Blazers.


----------



## greysky (Aug 5, 2003)

I will hopefully be living there this summer. I'm having trouble finding a job (I hear this is currently a common problem in the area), but hopefully something will work out.

I used to live near Seattle and have been living in the southeast the past eight years and going to school in the midwest for the past two. I'm really looking forward to a return to the northwest, even if only for a few months.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Cant afford to join? You do not have to be a member to go to the meetings, and the dues isn't that much. Gives you a chance to talk to and meet people and buy fish and plants at their auction. Some good buys there!

Drive down to Keizer, I'll show you my store!

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Geoff S (Feb 8, 2004)

I live in Wilsonville, halfway between Portland and Salem. Like the original poster, I am just getting back into this hobby after a 30 year layoff 

I'd love to go to the GPAS meetings but they seem to be on Tuesday nights when I usually have other commitments. I might make it sometimes, though...

...and Robert, I have spoken with you on the phone twice now (remember - eco-complete questions) and do plan on coming down to Keizer to visit your store.

Geoff


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

You are coming Saturday right? Thats good, cause I got a new shipment of plants coming on friday! Anybody else want to come down saturday? Free coffee!! Anybody want to help me clean my tanks?









Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Geoff S (Feb 8, 2004)

You'll see me on Saturday, fresh as a daisy! ha!

Can't wait to see the new plants, but I think that I'll need some low to medium light plants that can take some abuse. Once I've got some plant raising experience under my belt (and more light over my tank + CO2) I'll be looking for some more plant variety.

If it weren't my birthday on Saturday I'd offer to help you clean your tanks  I'll pass this time...


----------



## superjohnny (Jul 31, 2004)

Robert I didn't know you had a storefront. Where is it located? I go to Salem every few months to visit friends and I'd love to see it.

---------------------------------------------
Fish are the things that live with my plants.


----------



## greysky (Aug 5, 2003)

If any of you Portland residents are looking for someone who is quick-learning, hard-working, generally friendly, and will do whatever you want (within the law







) for 40 hours a week for minimum wage, I am unfortunately quite available.

I've been here for a week... have been applying for jobs and internships non-stop... and still haven't heard back from anyone. It's kind of discouraging. Lovely city, though.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I can use some help sometimes, but I can't afford to pay any one!









Johnny, sorry, I just read your post, about four months too late! I don't have a store store... but i do lease 1000 sq feet to run my business from, and I see people by appointment. I was planning to have an open house, but things have slowed down lately and I havn't had the money to expand as much as I wanted to.


----------

